# Growing a 'stash help



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Just wondering for those with a mostash (sp?) what's the fastest way to grow it long? Say Yosamite Sam length or the good handlebar 'stash.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

If you mean 'moustache', I have heard that it is preferable to shave the rest of the beard to get the best effect, that and it helps to have good genes.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

if you aren't very hairy a stash won't look good. not much you can do to get it growing faster. let some scruff grow and then groom it to the shape you want.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

good genes, good genes, and more good genes


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

Testosterone. That's why women with good genes for facial hair don't grow much.

There's folklore that having more sex with women will make facial hair grow faster. Presumably women's pheromones stimulate testosterone production. I suppose you could get some sweaty women's clothing and wrap it around your face at night instead. Less risk of disease and personal entanglements, if all you want is a thicker mustache.

(Ducks and runs)


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

bae said:


> Testosterone. That's why women with good genes for facial hair don't grow much.
> 
> There's folklore that having more sex with women will make facial hair grow faster. Presumably women's pheromones stimulate testosterone production. I suppose you could get some sweaty women's clothing and wrap it around your face at night instead. Less risk of disease and personal entanglements, if all you want is a thicker mustache.
> 
> (Ducks and runs)


ROTFL.....


----------



## Mr Fishies (Sep 21, 2007)

I imagine you can make your moustache grow faster the same way you make the hair on the top of your head, or elsewhere on your body grow faster... 

If you figure something out, you should patent it.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

implants....?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

bae said:


> Testosterone. That's why women with good genes for facial hair don't grow much.
> 
> There's folklore that having more sex with women will make facial hair grow faster. Presumably women's pheromones stimulate testosterone production. I suppose you could get some sweaty women's clothing and wrap it around your face at night instead. Less risk of disease and personal entanglements, if all you want is a thicker mustache.
> 
> (Ducks and runs)


LOL....interesting ideas! hahaha I've never heard that before. LOL


----------



## CLaman (Jan 19, 2010)

Often wondered if rogain would work


----------



## DaFishMan (Dec 19, 2006)

bae said:


> I suppose you could get some sweaty women's clothing and wrap it around your face at night (Ducks and runs)


ROFL ! As usual Bae you're on a roll.

Shave more it will grow in thicker.


----------



## Rhab (Dec 18, 2009)

I have a system, simply stop shaving and wait patiently.

Warning: Be sure that your wife/girlfriend is committed.

Further warning: Do not cease shaving until you have a wife/girlfriend, that is unless you are a gay biker into Judas Priest. If so proceed.


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Alternatively, if you do have a partner who's not into moustaches (or even if you're looking to attract one), you could wait until November and then say you're doing it for charity. . .

http://ca.movember.com/


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

characinfan said:


> Alternatively, if you do have a partner who's not into moustaches (or even if you're looking to attract one), you could wait until November and then say you're doing it for charity. . .
> 
> http://ca.movember.com/


I've heard of that before. Interesting.



> Rhab I have a system, simply stop shaving and wait patiently.
> 
> Warning: Be sure that your wife/girlfriend is committed.
> 
> Further warning: Do not cease shaving until you have a wife/girlfriend, that is unless you are a gay biker into Judas Priest. If so proceed.


Nah straight as an arrow here. What? Liking Judas Priest means you're a gay motorcycle biker?  ;; Dunno liked one of the guys songs 'living after midnight' and one of the guys 'screaming eagles' jersey design before. I'm comfrtable with my sexuality and I have been with gay/les/trans/etc people before. I'm totally cool with them all. I only draw my line if they try court me and bend me over and not back off when I say 'no'. I've had cool gay/les friends before and have to say some of the coolest people out there. Yah sure they have their choosing a mate difference but it's all about the respect.

I just felt like trying for a longer 'stash that's all. Thought about trying for the asian long 'stash or just trying for the Yosamite Sam 'stash for the hell of it. Also because I may try and do some cosplay with friends of characters with a 'stash and not interested in gluing a itchy fake 'stash on.

Don't know why the thought of rubbing Rogaine came to mind before. LOL I've heard of the product as a hairloss product and I think it stimulates growth of the hair folicals. Not sure. I've no hair loss here.

Just trying stuff out that's all.


----------



## Rhab (Dec 18, 2009)

Its just a joke man. Nothing more.

Stash will grow at the rate that it will grow.

You can trim it neatly and let the ends grow. Takes me about three or four months to get a good fu manchu going on. You can use a bit of hair mousse to keep it tidy.

I like the big 80's porn stash myself.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

Rhab said:


> Its just a joke man. Nothing more.
> 
> Stash will grow at the rate that it will grow.
> 
> ...


LOL i've seen your stash haha

@Aquaneko, yea I didn't think Rhab meant anything hurtful or directed to anybody, he was just saying how girl's don't like guys with mustaches and how there are other styles of stashes i.e. big 80's porn stash LOL, gay biker stash, yosemite sam...

my girlfriend makes me shave before I see her, i literally cannot come into her house until i go back and shave. I hate shaving though because its such a pain, I would totally grow a stash

For anyone out there, if you find a girl that likes that "Stash" "Rugged" look, then shes a KEEPER!


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

moustaches are for the hoity toity and the snooty, or the flat out sleazy...

Real men shave using a renaissance period zweihander greatsword...


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

qwerty said:


> moustaches are for the hoity toity and the snooty, or the flat out sleazy...
> 
> Real men shave using a renaissance period zweihander greatsword...


LOL HAHA...or the roughnecks, the cowboys, and the GQ models? oops did I go there? 

LOL it still makes me laugh..greatsword


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

You never know when a dragon is going to interrupt you while you're shaving...

Seriously... Try slaying a dragon with your Gillette Fushion... That's what I thought... Where's your 5 precious blades now?


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Rhab said:


> Its just a joke man. Nothing more.
> 
> Stash will grow at the rate that it will grow.
> 
> ...


Winter: The 'stash growing time.



3-4 months? I guess that's what winter is for... 

Well other then skiing, winter biking, running, and such without having to worry about overheating. Better cryo then thermo...at least for me anyways.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Byronicle said:


> LOL HAHA...or the roughnecks, the cowboys, and the GQ models? oops did I go there?
> 
> LOL it still makes me laugh..greatsword


Ok, WTF is GQ? I've heard of the term/word a few times before.



> Byronicle Quote:
> Originally Posted by Rhab
> Its just a joke man. Nothing more.
> 
> ...


Nah I'm totally cool. I knew it wasn't direct. Tho now I am more curious with the chat up here. Got pics of 'fu manchu, 80's porn stash (hey GTAA is PG13   ), gay motorbiker stash, etc...'?



> qwerty moustaches are for the hoity toity and the snooty, or the flat out sleazy...
> 
> Real men shave using a renaissance period zweihander greatsword...


Reminds me of a video I gotta find now...


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

qwerty said:


> moustaches are for the hoity toity and the snooty, or the flat out sleazy...
> 
> Real men shave using a renaissance period zweihander greatsword...


Video found...semi-related.






Also






Ahh.. time to buy a new knife now.


----------

